# عطل في سيارتي الاوبترا



## ابو مقتدى (26 مايو 2012)

*السلام عليكم اخواتي الاعزاء

في البداية احب اقدم لكم اعجابي بمنتداكم الاكثر من رائع

اخواني عندي سيارة شوفرليت اوبترا موديل 2011 استلمتها من الشركة

صارالي 11شهر من مستلمها لكن قبل حوالي الشهر كنت اسير بيها على سرعة منخفضة في الازدحام وفجئة السيارة سرعتها انخفظت ولم تستطيع السير وبداء المحرك يدور بسرعة منخفظة ويهتز وقمت باطفائها والتشغيل مرة اخرى واصبحت بحالة جيدة لكن هذه الحالة باتت تتكرر واصبحت السيارة قليلة العزم تتحسن مرات وفي الاغلب لا وبشكل غير منتظم وخاصة عند تشغيلها في الصباح اوعندما تقف فترة طويلة وعندما تظهر هذه الحالة اقوم بالضغط على دواسة البانزين تختنق السيارة اكثر ولا تظهر هذه الحالة في القيادة لمسافات طويلة وبسرعة عالية اخذتها لعدة مصلحين لكن لم يقوموا بتشخيص العطل بسبب ان المشكلة لاتظهر امامهم ثم اخذتها الى شركة المنصور العراقية للسيارات وشرحت الحالة وقاموا بفحصها على الكمبيوتر ولم يجدوا شئ وقالوا لي ان سيارتي داخلة ضمن الضمان واستبدلوا الفيت بم ومرشح الهواء ومرشح البانزين وقاموا بترسيت الثروتل وتبديل شمعات القدح وتنظيف وفحص الانجكترات ولكن بعد رجوعي من بغداد وانا اسكن في الجنوب رجعت الحالة الى سابق عهدها اخواني ارجوا ممن لديه معرفة ان يشخص العطل وله الاجر وخاصة انني في حيرة من امري ولكم خالص الود والتقدير*


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (28 مايو 2012)

عزيزي الكريم 
حسب فهمي لمشكلت سيارتك اعتقد بأن العطل يكمن في سكليتر الوقود (دواسة الوقود ) لأنها سكليتر كهربائية وهي عبارة عن حساس يرسل اشارة الى الثروتل فأذا حدث به عطل ستحدث لك نفس المشكلة يرجى فحصها بشكل جيد 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## جراح فلسطين (29 مايو 2012)

او قم بتنظيف فتحة صمام الخانق لمنفيولد الهواء بواسطة مادة بترولية متل بنزين او تينر وجود غبار وتراكمه قد يؤدي الى انسداد فتحة صمام الخانق فتمنع دخول الهواء احيانا مما يؤدي الى عدم اتزان عمل محرك


----------



## ابو مقتدى (29 مايو 2012)

*اخي العزيز جراح واخي العزيز طارق

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية احب ان اقدم شكري العالي لكم ولتفاعلكم الكريم
لقد قمت بتنضيف فتحة الخانق البوابة بمادة ac dilco ولم ينجح الامر وقد نصحني بعض اهل الخبرة ان اقوم بتبديل الثروتل كاملا ولا توجد لدي مشكلة في تبديله ولكن اريد ان اشخص المشكلة تماما حتى لايضيع الجهد والمال وخاصة ان حالة السيارة بدات تسوء اكثر حيث تقوم السيارة بفقدان العزم بشكل مفاجئ ويبدء المحرك بالخربطة وعدم الاستقرار ولكن حال الاطفاء والتشغيل مباشرة ترجع السيارة الى وضعها الطبيعي وتظهر هذه الحالة بشكل غير منتظم مرات تتكرر كثيرا في اليوم الواحد ومرات قليلا وفي بعض الاحيان عندما اضغط على دواسة البانزين واتركها تهتز تحت قدمي والمشكلة ان الفحص بالكمبيوتر لايضهر اي عطل 

انا اشكركم اخوتي الاعزاء مرة اخرى وارجو التفاعل ممن لديه خبرة في هذا المجال*​


----------



## جراح فلسطين (31 مايو 2012)

على كل حال ساسئل لك احد المختصين 
وساحاول معك مرة بحسب ما اتذكر الاوبترا القديم كان يوجد على منفيولد الهواء خطوط يمر منها سائل تبريد موجودة عند صمام الخانق اذا حثت بها مشكلة تؤدي الى عدم انتظام دورات المحرك 
طبعا انا اعلم بانك سيارتك موديل 2011 لكن اتكلم عن اوبترا 2006 لاني تعاملت معها 
وايضا يوجد سبب اخر شائع وهو انخفاض ضغط الوقود بسبب ضعف بمضخة البنزين .. الاسباب التي ذكرتها لك لا تظهر على جهاز الفحص 
ضغط البنزين يجب ان لا يقل عن 2.5-3بار


----------



## ابو مقتدى (1 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا اخي الغالي جراح على تفاعل معي

اخي الغالي بالنسبة لمضخة البانزين (الفيت بم) قد استبدلتها بواحدة من قبل وكالة الشركة المصنعة جديدة رغم ان فحوصات المضخة القديمة كانت ضمن النسب الموصى بها وقمت بفحص سائل التبريد الواصل الى منفيولد وكان يعمل بصورة جيدة سؤالي لك اخي الغالي هل اقوم باستبدال منفيولد كامل ولك من كل الشكر والتقدير*​


----------



## جراح فلسطين (1 يونيو 2012)

الغريب في الامر انه المشكله لا تظهر دائما لو كانت هناك مشكلة دائمة الحدوث بكون في سبب 
سئلت لك احد المختصين واخبرني بانه يجب استبدال الكمبيوتر الرئيسي لكن قبل استبدال الكمبيوتر تاكد من انه كل شيء تمام 
بشكل عام عدم انتظام دورات المحرك وانخفاضها له اسباب شائعه..تاكد من الامور التالية
Low fuel pressure (leaky fuel pressure regulator or weak fuel pump)
Vacuum leaks (intake manifold, vacuum hoses, throttle body, EGR valve)
Bad gasoline (fuel contaminated with water or too much alcohol)
Dirty or worn spark plugs
Bad plug wires
Weak ignition coil
Wet plug wires...
هذة الامور تم التاكد منها كلها بقي امر واحد 
تاكد بانه لا يوجد تسريبات هواء في منفيولد السحب والخرطوم الهواء

اذا هذة الامور كلها تمام استبدل الكمبيوتر الرئيسي


----------



## nailking64 (12 يونيو 2012)

قم بتبديل العقل للسيارة وشكرا


----------



## طلال منصور (12 يونيو 2012)

المشكله دى حصلت معايا قبل كده لكن فى سيارة تويوتا وقمت باستبدال الكمبيوتر الرئيسى وتم اصلاح العطل والحمد لله


----------



## الاعصار (14 يونيو 2012)

لدي سيارة اوبترا 2007 وقد حصلت لدي نفس المشكلة بالضبط كما يحصل للاخ ابو مقتدى ، والى الان لم يتم تشخيص الحالة 
احيانا اشعر بانها اصبحت ثقيلة وكان منظومة التبريد قد عملت والسيارة تكاد بصعوبة تسير في الطريق ، وعندما اركنها على جانب الطريق واتركها تعمل وهي واقفة لمدة دقيقة او دقيقتان تعود الى حالتها الطبيعية 
واحيانا اظطر الى اطفاء المحرك وبعد دقيقة او اكثر اعيد التشغيل فتعود طبيعية .؟؟؟
الشيئ الوحيد الذي لم اجربه هو ولم اعرف به مسبقا ان دواسة البنزين كهربائية ؟؟؟!!!
سوف اتاكد من هذه المعلومة 
شكرا لكل من ابدا المساعدة في حل هذه المشكلة


----------



## محمد بدوي الخولي (14 يونيو 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته غالبا المشكله دي من حساس o2 sensor

*


----------



## Edin Dzeko (20 سبتمبر 2012)

Replace the air throttle Assembly


----------

